# Cornish meet, oh yes !!



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Right then chaps, 
I'm the new rep for Cornwall and I would just want to say I'm really looking forward to this.
I want to find out who is in the county and when to give you good notice for meets and stuff.
So, to those ends I'm looking to meet up at the first weekend of November.
Let me know when its good for you, I'm already up for it...lets make it a brill first step chaps...laters gordon (Rad TT)


----------



## TTR_Cornwall (Mar 10, 2006)

Good idea....i'll be up for a meet...

Mike


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Thank you mike, your now on my list, cheers mate


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Congratulations on your new role Gordon [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] , wish you every success with your meets  .

Regards Ken


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Ken, many thanks mate, I'm looking forward to it..lots [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

If the meet is at the weekend I could be up for this, ex Helston boy now living in Surrey and Holland.


----------



## smanaton (Aug 19, 2006)

i live in Launceston at weekends, in london during the week, so might be able to make it when i know more about the dates!


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

TTvic and smanaton, I will keep you posted when I sort out a better meet time and place, weekend it will be, and will ensure more than enough time so you both know well in advance, cheers guys :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

I did read in the post on the TTOC site that cornwall had 15 members, 9 of which were logged onto the site....Hello are you out there [smiley=gossip.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Weekend of the 4th or 11th would be good but would like date fixed earlier rather than later so that I can book my air ticket to Holland for the other weekend.


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Right then gents, a date for your little black books and it will be the 4th of Nov.
I will sort out a nice place for our first meet and will do that this and next week, as soon as I know what looks good for us I will post it up asap
Thank you gents and more so to those with a bit of a trip for making a great start for my first meet [smiley=cheers.gif] 
I will keep you all posted...laters gordon


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

O.K...
so its the 4th, maybe Newquay, and around 11am ish for a drink, then a photo shoot around by the headland hotel,poss?? and do some group shoots for the forum, 
Does that sound good, let me know as to times and places if any are better ideas, a new steak house has just opened on Henver road, looks good, easy to find i thought...let me know


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Anyone else fancy joining my first meet of the cornish sector of TTOC,..come on we know your out there... :wink: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Right, 
The lastest for those coming to the cornish meet is this.
We will start at Pippa's steak house, where fosters Pub was on Henver Rd.
Have a drink and welcome there. Then off to the Headlands Hotel/Fristal beach area for photo shoot etc.
Then a drive towards Padstow via Mawgan Porth up to the Nat. Trust area for more photos and a nice cruise back to Newquay for a drink and chat.
It will kick off about 11am on the 4th Nov, and should be a couple of hours.
Looking forward to seeing you all there..  :wink:


----------



## TTR_Cornwall (Mar 10, 2006)

I have VAG.com / Laptop if anyone wants to use it.

Also

I'll be keen to see the WAK.box and how it sounds , perhaps if i bring a drill someone could assit :wink:

Mike

(if only i could bring my longboard  )


----------



## smanaton (Aug 19, 2006)

TTR_Cornwall said:


> I have VAG.com / Laptop if anyone wants to use it.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

smanaton said:


> TTR_Cornwall said:
> 
> 
> > I have VAG.com / Laptop if anyone wants to use it.
> ...


Smanaton,
On a soft top.... :lol: :lol: :lol: ...laters gordon


----------



## smanaton (Aug 19, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> smanaton said:
> 
> 
> > TTR_Cornwall said:
> ...


    :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

By the way,
If anyone else wants a WAK airbox conversion whilst your down here,
that would be no probs at all, just a thought...laters


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Right then guys,
Been down to Pippa's steak house and they have a bar upstairs, so we are sorted for a drink of anything, also looks a nice place to have lunch when we finish our meet, if you want, the manager is going to phone me this afternoon and see about giving the TTOC exclusive time up at the bar, so we shall see.
So looking forward to meeting you guys and I really hope this goes well.
Done a rough plan where we shall cruise and some nice backdrops for photo's so hope the weather is good on the day too...laters gordon


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

After a drive down from Surrey I could do with a pint of Stella and some food.

Just thinking will this be a record for the most miles travelled to a TT area meet?


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

It could well be...but worth the view, company and photo's taken... :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing you all... 8)


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Right guys , 
dont forget this weekend for our first meet, hope weather is as good as it is now, looking forward to meeting you lot, outside Pippa's steakhouse for about 11am sat 4th nov, and have a nice couple of hours ..laters all gordon


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Any one else wanting to pop along to this are more than welcome, I dont bite, well not before lunch anyways...gordon :arrow: :arrow: :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Well I met some great people today, I had a real good time and enjoyed every minute of your company.
Phil and Jane, Mat and Sharon, and Mike, it was a great opener meeting
and I am looking forward to getting the next one sorted, Phil you are superb my friend, and I will send you all photo's I got today, Promise!!
Mat and Sharon, what can I say it was a pleasure, really to meet you both and the next one will be a bit closer for you, and the same with the photo's as promised Sharon
Mike, hope you found a difference with the WAK airbox conversion and that your happy with it, a bit of a rush but well worth it I thought, let me know mate what you think, a pleasure to meet you as well.
Guys, I would now like to think that we can do something as a better meet now that we got over that first time thing, I am well pleased to have you lot as my new friends, I had such a good day, thank you for making the effort...
:arrow: :arrow: :wink: :arrow: :arrow: 8) :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Just a few photo's to show the meet, great weather and great company, what more could you ask for..laters guys


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

Mat .... (just noticed)...have you got a front grille 'Quattro' badge ? (will compliment yr new V6 Bumper nicely !)

.. might have one somewhere !


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Mat and sharon, where are you???... :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great pictures Gordon  , what scenery !


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Cheers barry, it was agreat day... 8)


----------



## TTR_Cornwall (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi All,

just wanted to say what a great day it was and if anyone from devon/Cornwall was thinking of coming to the next then i can't recommend it enough.. 

Thanks RAD TT for the Wakbox . you can really here the wheeze.!!!.

Thanks again for the meet and looking forward to the next....

Mike


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

... seems that we all had a good time then !!  Oh Yeh !


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Gongrats on your first meet Gordon, sorry I'm posting late  . Like the pictures as well  .

All the best Ken


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Well thank you sir, you have a PM... :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Hi Mat or sharon, still waiting for those pics you took so I can forward them on..laters gordon


----------



## robertj (Sep 17, 2006)

new to the TT ownership love to meet but missed the last one what about the new year???

bob


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

.... Early Christmas present Bob ?










... the best thing you never did before !! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Details to follow


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Stu,

You have noted that Gordon (Rad TT) is already setting up a Cornwall meet that week-end. 

Can you pm him to strike a deal ... shame to miss a chance to meet some Somerset guys ?? 

Phil


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Any plans for any more Cornish meets soon? 8)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

carly said:


> Any plans for any more Cornish meets soon? 8)


Good question being an ex Helston lad who was back in Helston last weekend picking up his TTR after its winter rest.
I need an excuse to head back West sometime soon if only to bring back more Horse & Jockey Pasties.


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

... think we might be without a Cornwall rep just now, so may need some mutual co-ordination !

The new 'Pippa's' on Cliff Rd Newquay (was Fosters) was a good starting place last time. Would recomend mid / late morning or mid afternoon on a Sat (?) ... and before Whit week-end when all the grockles start taking over !!!

Carly .. why not throw a dart at yr calender !! 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think Carly fancies the Cornish rep role 

Carly can you contact Lee. You should have IM's, emails & voice mails


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Yup have PM'd Lee today and told my husband to ANSWER THE PHONE when he calls!

Hoping to arrange something really soon after that.


----------

